# Norway 13-15.09



## A_Skywalker (Sep 9, 2008)

Tromsø v Bodø/Glimt

13/09/2008 18:00 BST
  1.75 3.60 4.30 All Bets (23) 
Brann v Viking

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.00 3.40 3.50 All Bets (23) 
Hamarkameratene v Aalesund

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.10 3.40 3.20 All Bets (23) 
Molde v Lillestrøm

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  2.45 3.30 2.70 All Bets (23) 
Stabæk v Strømsgodset

14/09/2008 17:00 BST
  1.416 4.30 7.00 All Bets (22) 
Fredrikstad v Rosenborg

14/09/2008 19:00 BST
  2.538 3.40 2.538 All Bets (23) 
Vålerenga v Lyn

15/09/2008 18:00 BST
  2.50 3.30 2.625 All Bets (23)


----------

